# Flight team LODD, Alpine, TX



## TransportJockey (Jul 4, 2010)

"On Sunday, July 4, 2010, three Air Ambulance STAT crew members were killed in a fixed-wing airplane crash near Alpine, Texas. On board the aircraft were Pilot Ted Caffarel, medical crew members Sharon Falkener and Tracy Chambers, as well as a patient and passenger.  "
Flightweb is blacked out 




May the crew RIP


----------



## Fox800 (Jul 5, 2010)

:sad:


----------



## Trayos (Jul 5, 2010)

> May the crew RIP


Agreed :sad:


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jul 5, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> "On Sunday, July 4, 2010, three Air Ambulance STAT crew members were killed in a fixed-wing airplane crash near Alpine, Texas. On board the aircraft were Pilot Ted Caffarel, medical crew members Sharon Falkener and Tracy Chambers, as well as a patient and passenger.  "
> Flightweb is blacked out
> 
> 
> ...



Sad! Thoughts and prayers are with all the families and friends. Such a tragic loss.


----------



## medic417 (Jul 5, 2010)

Sharon was a great medic and a great person.  It was my privilege to have worked many a call with her, to call her my friend.  Yesterday was a long horrible day.  I still wish I had woken up to find it was just a bad dream.  All on board, their family, their friends, their EMS family are in my thoughts and prayers.  

http://www.kwes.com/global/story.asp?s=12754477



> Five Killed in Plane Crash Near Alpine
> Posted: Jul 04, 2010 4:07 PM CDT
> Updated: Jul 04, 2010 11:21 PM CDT
> Video Gallery
> ...


----------



## medic417 (Jul 5, 2010)

http://www.cbs7.com/news/details.asp?ID=20372

Fatal Plane Crash in Brewster County 7/4/10


> Jennifer Samp
> CBS 7 News
> July 4, 2010
> 
> ...


----------



## Malissa (Jul 5, 2010)

Very sad. Thoughts and prayers for the friends and families of all involved.


----------



## claytondirk (Jul 6, 2010)

Both of crew members were very good friends of mine I transport them 5 to 6 times a week they will be missed very much.


----------



## medic417 (Jul 7, 2010)

Services for Sharon will be Thursday at the fire station.


----------



## DaniGrrl (Jul 7, 2010)

What a tragic loss. My thoughts are with all of you who knew them.


----------

